# Cost of Regumate?



## lisan (9 June 2008)

Well, after thinking my horse was fabulous up to April, its now turned into the witch from hell!!!  After a really bad dressage, eliminated xc then was so scary on the road yesterday a car reversed all the way back up the lane to avoid us 

I have phoned the vet and they are coming out Wed, to look at putting her on Regumate - had the usual checks, back, teeth, saddle ect, have tried the herbal supplements - does'nt help we have stallions on the yard, sure this makes her worse.  I have moved her stable well away from the stallions now.

So, how much will i be looking at to feed her Regumate on a monthly basis?

And is it possible to get the stuff for pigs?

Thanks


----------



## spaniel (9 June 2008)

I work on a £1/£1.50 a day.  You can get porcine regumate but I doubt the vet will give it to you.  You will need to get him to write you a script for it and then get it filled online.


----------



## _jetset_ (9 June 2008)

I used it on Hannah for a while... 

Have you tried her on a calmer or just stuff for the seasons?


----------



## lisan (9 June 2008)

She had additional calmer this weekend, made no difference at all.  She is fed on a small scoop of quiet mix and small scoop of calm and condition, that is only to mix in her oestress and hoof supplement!

I know she's not a bad horse, but if you'd have seen her yesterday Rebecca, you would have been shocked - she really was that bad, she even almost went down on the road - bordering on dangerous.  It only happens in the summer, she has been fine all winter.

Will get her on the regumate and go from there.


----------



## _jetset_ (9 June 2008)

It sort of worked on Han, but did not have a massive change in her temperment if I am honest. It just regulated her seasons


----------



## lisan (9 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I work on a £1/£1.50 a day.  You can get porcine regumate but I doubt the vet will give it to you.  You will need to get him to write you a script for it and then get it filled online. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Once she has had her first prescription I will get it on line, as the vets wanted £160 for 1 litre!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've just been really upset this weekend as I thought we had made so much progress, and everything seems to have gone down the pan


----------



## _jetset_ (9 June 2008)

Everything has not gone in the pan... she had a stressy weekend and that is all. She has been such a star for you recently, the two of you really do seem to have gelled completely


----------



## lisan (9 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It sort of worked on Han, but did not have a massive change in her temperment if I am honest. It just regulated her seasons 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Well, I can only give it a go.  If it does'nt help, she might just have to have a baby!


----------



## _jetset_ (9 June 2008)

I would definitely give it a go... or how about the marble? That was another thing that I had suggested to me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Han was better in her pregnancy, but as soon as she had him, she was back to her stressed out old self. In fact, I would go as far as saying she is worse since having him than she was before 
	
	
		
		
	


	












 Maybe she wants another baby as all this dressaging is just no where near as much fun 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Have you any competitions planned with her?


----------



## lisan (9 June 2008)

Hmph, after this weekends performace I'm not taking her anywhere to be so shown up in public again!!!!!!!!

Might wait until we go to Somerford on 22nd.


----------



## jojo23 (9 June 2008)

When my daughters competition pony came into season she became a bolshy little madam, which we could have put up with, but she also refused to jump.  Our trainer suggested Regumate.  I spoke to our vet and they told us about marbles.
This is a relatively new treatment, but basically they insert 2/3 glass marbles into the mares uterus which makes her think she is in foal, stopping her coming into season.  
Our mare was given a small sedative while the vet inserted them using a scan to guide him, which as a woman was not nice to see and they were left in for around 9 months.  We had a really good competition season with her.  As this is a new treatment the vet advised that we remove the marbles for a few months, which we did again with a light sedative, but she reverted back to her old ways within weeks so the vet agreed to put them back in.  They stayed in for a further 6 months until my daughter came off ponies, at which point the pony became my happy hacker so no more jumping.
I really would recommend these to someone with a competition mare who has bad seasons, the cost was about £60-70 every time they were inserted/removed, but a lot cheaper than regumate.  The only problem might be that as this is a newish treatment they do not recommend it if you intend to breed from the mare as they do not know if it  affect's the uterus.


----------



## RuthP (9 June 2008)

I was in the same position as you- I had the option of regumate (didn't really like the idea of it and v expensive) or a marble. Had tried Oestress and all the others but i now have my mare on Frisky Mare Plus from Global Herbs and the difference is incredible. She usually spends all winter in season and her 'first proper' season in March was disastourous (sp?) I couldn't get anywhere near her in the field, when she finally came in she tried to climb out of her stable and was screaming to everything else- but since she's been on the Frisky mare stuff the difference is incredible- she was meant to come into season last week- but if she did I didnt notice, her temperment hasn't chnaged she's been wonderful. 
Took her out for dressage lesson on Sunday (she should have been in season) and I was so proud- she was impeccibly behaved and loaded first time there and back (I usually can't ride when she's in season/coming into season so this is a huge step)!! So, so happy with her- I've had her six years = six summers of hell, however this year on this supplement she has been the best behaved  she has EVER been!! Definately reccomend it!
And just for the record I DONT work for Global Herbs!! Hope you find something that helps your girlie- I know what a stress they can be! But honestly, if my night-mare can get there then so can yours!!


----------



## lisan (9 June 2008)

Thanks Ruth, will bear that one in mind - that is one of the ones I have'nt tried.


----------



## Baggybreeches (9 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I've just been really upset this weekend as I thought we had made so much progress, and everything seems to have gone down the pan  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]










Aw don't get upset, she is just a ginger horse, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




You have made big progress with her and think of all the good things. 
Has your vet checked her out for polycystic ovaries or any other physical cause other than hormones?
It could be that a foal would do the job, and think of all the money you would save from not competing


----------



## MyBoyChe (9 June 2008)

Was interested to read your post as I'm having similar problems, my new mare who in April was a sweetie has since turned into the proverbial 'nightmare'.  I only bought her as a hack and when she is not in season she is absolutely fine.  It seems that every 14 days she completely changes personality, dangerous to handle as very aggressive and on the roads she naps so badly that the minute you ask her to go forward she goes vertically up!  I have tried Stroppy mare with no effect and have spoken to my vet about other options.  A scan is planned to see if there may be anything physically wrong inside causing undue pain but then it seems it's a process of elimination with regumate, marbles or extremely, possibly removing her ovaries.  It sounds as though Frisky Mare gets a big thumbs up, can anyone tell me how much this is please and how quickly it takes effect.  I am beginning to lose confidence in my ability to deal with this as it seems we just get ourselves on an even keel and she's back in season again!


----------



## lisan (10 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

You have made big progress with her and think of all the good things. 
Has your vet checked her out for polycystic ovaries or any other physical cause other than hormones?
It could be that a foal would do the job, and think of all the money you would save from not competing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Vet is coming out to check her tomm, fingers x the Regumate will sort her out.

Brought her in and groomed for an hr last night and she was lovely!


----------



## lisan (10 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Was interested to read your post as I'm having similar problems, my new mare who in April was a sweetie has since turned into the proverbial 'nightmare'.  I only bought her as a hack and when she is not in season she is absolutely fine.  It seems that every 14 days she completely changes personality, dangerous to handle as very aggressive and on the roads she naps so badly that the minute you ask her to go forward she goes vertically up!  I have tried Stroppy mare with no effect and have spoken to my vet about other options.  A scan is planned to see if there may be anything physically wrong inside causing undue pain but then it seems it's a process of elimination with regumate, marbles or extremely, possibly removing her ovaries.  It sounds as though Frisky Mare gets a big thumbs up, can anyone tell me how much this is please and how quickly it takes effect.  I am beginning to lose confidence in my ability to deal with this as it seems we just get ourselves on an even keel and she's back in season again! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Will let you know how my Madam goes on, I know the Regumate is expensive, but if it keeps her on an even keel during the summer it will be well worth it!


----------



## RuthP (11 June 2008)

Diabolika have PM'd you!


----------



## lisan (11 June 2008)

Now have Regumate to try her for two weeks, if it works we are going to put the marble in, if not, she will be taken in and scanned  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Vibes please that the regumate works!


----------



## RuthP (11 June 2008)

L154- could you let me know how the regumate goes please? Am always interested to hear if things work in case she suddenly switches back to evil mare!


----------



## Spyda (11 June 2008)

My mare's been on porcine Regumate for the past couple of years (to hold pregnancies).  It costs me about £12 per month.


----------



## lisan (11 June 2008)

Will definitely post an update, its supposed to kick in within 1 - 4 days!  so we will see!!!


----------



## HorseChestnut (13 February 2009)

Hello All - any updates on this thread? I'm currently in the process of trying to get the marble thing sorted out - vets couldn't get it in the last few attempts. Not sure what to expect and really don't want to be dissappointed... 
The option after the marble is Regumate. Can any of you tell me what differences either of these options have made to your mares? My mare is usually very sweet and doesn't get bullish when in season but gets very nervous/flighty around other horses and totally loses concentration and has to know where all other horses are and what they are doing - so you can imagine what a warm-up arena is like... nightmare!!


----------

